# What's up with the Akeda dovetail jig?



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

The Akeda jig seems like a great product, but is it even available any more.

Seems like they are only able to produce small batches and have long lead times.

I can't see how a factory fire almost a decade ago can still explain their problems.

The metric version sold by Trend seems to be doing well…. But that doesn't help me.

It appears that Tool King and Woodcraft have both dropped them and now they are selling through an outfit called The Jig Store.

If I'm going to drop $500 on a tool, I'd feel a lot better if I was dealing with a company that wasn't having so many problems.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Then buy a different jig.

These ongoing production capacity problems with a business
manufacturing a proprietary product are often a red flag
that parts support will not be available in the future.

There are plenty of reliable, well-supported joinery jigs
on the market.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IMHO, if I was dropping $500 on a dovetail jig it would be a Leigh D4R.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have an Akeda 24" dovetail jig I bought several years ago and although I have used it only twice, I found it to be an excellent and easy to use jig. I don't know why they are difficult to get since they have such high reviews.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I would love to buy an Akeda jig; from what I've read they are easy to set up and use, with the advantage of variable pin placement. It seems though that they haven't produced any jigs for several years now. Not a great way to run a business or encourage customer confidence.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the 24" and it is easy to use you can duplicate a set up days latter and get perfect fit. I am trying to do my current blanket chest with hand cuts…


----------

